# Is there an app like IOS's 'Background Manager' for Android?



## SylvianDark (Oct 11, 2011)

I need an app that will force an app to continue running even when it isn't actively opened in the foreground. There are some apps, usually media related, that'll stop running when you multitask to another screen.

Also some apps will stop running when going to lockscreen. In IOS the background manager will keep a task running in the background even on lock screen if you force it - that is the behavior I am searching for.


----------



## ricky310711 (Mar 21, 2013)

Depends what device.
id say it would be really easy to theme stock HTC task manager like iOS with minimal coding and image editing.


----------

